# The Ultimate Thread about Australian Pencilcases



## Rhombic (Oct 28, 2013)

What are your opinions about Australian pencilcases? Are there any good ones around? Are there any problems when selling them?

Do they have Australian motifs? What about initials, like NSW (New South Wales) or other references to Oz?

Discuss.


----------



## Wood (Feb 21, 2013)

Rhombic said:


> What are your opinions about Australian pencilcases? Are there any good ones around? Are there any problems when selling them?
> 
> Do they have Australian motifs? What about initials, like NSW (New South Wales) or other references to Oz?
> 
> Discuss.


The answer that you are looking for is 125.


----------



## EddieRUKiddingVarese (Jan 8, 2013)

125 mate, ah I remember back in 42 it was that hot in the shade out the back O' Burke and me pencilcase melted and was taken away by a dazed wombat being chased by a galah (rose-breasted cockatoo).

That's the last time I saw my pencilcase, back in 42.


----------



## joen_cph (Jan 17, 2010)

Can´t say that I´ve seen any in Copenhagen, 
but on the other hand it would take a lot of effort to prove that there isn´t a huge black market for them here.


----------



## Rhombic (Oct 28, 2013)

I personally think that they should be outlawed.


----------



## sospiro (Apr 3, 2010)

Rhombic said:


> What are your opinions about Australian pencilcases? Are there any good ones around? Are there any problems when selling them?
> 
> Do they have Australian motifs? What about initials, like NSW (New South Wales) or other references to Oz?
> 
> Discuss.





Wood said:


> The answer that you are looking for is 125.


Wrong. The answer is 42.


----------



## Rhombic (Oct 28, 2013)

@sospiro,

Please do realise that 42 is the answer to life, the universe and everything, but not to Australian pencilcases. At least not within 3 standard deviations.


----------



## sospiro (Apr 3, 2010)

Rhombic said:


> @sospiro,
> 
> Please do realise that 42 is the answer to life, the universe and everything, but not to Australian pencilcases. At least not within 3 standard deviations.












How about


----------



## EddieRUKiddingVarese (Jan 8, 2013)

sospiro said:


> Wrong. The answer is 42.
> 
> View attachment 88453


Like I said back in 42' my pencil case melted- as per above...............








Dazed & Confused Wombat


----------



## Huilunsoittaja (Apr 6, 2010)

Can't get any more Australian and pencil-casey than this:


----------

